# Mods..please delete this thread



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

da'HOOV said:


> has anyone else noticed how many posts and entire threads are being deleted ? and not even ones that are against forum "rules"? censorship at it's finest.by the forum police.
> 
> I got blasted during my short stint as a Mod for deleting just a few...what's up?.


Have not noticed. Specifics?


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

(deeleeted)


.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

da'HOOV said:


> read fast, I feel another deletion coming


Good advice for a 'Hoov thread.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You attention starved Stan?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh, and your thread wasn't deleted, its right here numb nuts.

http://forums.mtbr.com/recycle-bin/wierd-dream-last-night-vrc-related-sort-761288.html

EDIT: Neeever miiiind, you already know where the thread is.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> of the ones recently one was a couple posts about a Mongoose frame in the "What's it Worth Thread" and the other was a thread about a dream I had about a couple members here, I thought it was humorous, no harm intended, no rules broken on either example. There have been more...
> 
> I just think Mods should be a bit more...well, moderate. Let things go if no-one is harmed. Thats the lesson i learned.


Are you sure you weren't thinking about this thread?

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/identify-bike-753744.html


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

deleted


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Because that poster was busily flogging his for sale bike with no spam pass. It was removed for said reason, and when you reposted it, it too, was subsequently removed.

Sorry, should we have cleared it with you first? 

We're out to get you, and only you Stan. 

See, I left your thread up, AND removed all the intrigue, sorry....


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Let's hope this one goes missing very soon.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Deleted.


----------



## H_Tuttle (Feb 27, 2007)

deleted


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Deleted.

I didn't want to be left out.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

subscribed!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Both!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Deleted.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Mods are using the Aldo Nova thread blaster. It works on doors, too.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

Depleted:


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

So nice of everybody to check in on the Most Ironic Thread of 2012 thus far.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Mods, please wear narrow ties.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Dilauded.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Diluted.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> So nice of everybody to check in on the Most Ironic Thread of 2012 thus far.


Yep and we owe it all to da'Hoov!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

******d.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Never mind.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

****ed?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i want to say deleted too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

is it legal?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

dilaudid


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Stand up and be counted!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

undefeated! ...........the gang's all here.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Maybe it's the beer, or possibly the ride tonight, but I love you guys right now. 

Carry on. :cornut:


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Are you a mod, or a rocker? - YouTube


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Maybe it's the beer, or possibly the ride tonight, but I love you guys right now.
> 
> Carry on. :cornut:


Probably the beer. It isn't like you are dealing with really unique personality types.....

Comment deleted.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

deluded


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

umarth said:


> Probably the beer. It isn't like you are dealing with really unique personality types.....
> 
> Comment deleted.


 Hey!!!
My Mom says I'm unique.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Eunuch


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Retreated.

Deleted.


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

hahahahahahahaahahahahahahahhaah


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Potw!!!!!!!!!



eastcoaststeve said:


>


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Repeated


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> undefeated! ...........the gang's all here.


This thread caused me to watch that movie last night.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I just got here. What did I miss?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Boy named SSue said:


> This thread caused me to watch that movie last night.


what movie is that?



sgltrak said:


> I just got here.  What did I miss?


same old, same old.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Deleted II -The Reckoning


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

is this like Rocky? Rocky XXVIII "Life in Orlando, FL"


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> what movie is that?
> .................................
> Quadraphinia-The Who
> Great movie
> ...


.................................................


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

distilled


----------



## Deuce Bigelow (Jun 9, 2010)

Deleted. 

This is the vote to ban Stan from the forum, right?


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

dilated.


----------



## pete_mcc (Aug 19, 2006)

dilapidated


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Occupy


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

derailed, deleted, deactivated, demobilized, demoralized...


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

ditto


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

discombobulated


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

girlonbike said:


> is this like Rocky? Rocky XXVIII "Life in Orlando, FL"


Disintegrated!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

dissed...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

da'HOOV said:


> dissed...


Disliked.


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Disliked.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Disliked.


Disinterested


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

cousineddie said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Disturbed


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

da'HOOV said:


> Disturbed


Disrespectful :nono:


----------



## cousineddie (Oct 23, 2008)

da'HOOV said:


> Disturbed


Disingenuous


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Dis.....

co Stu










.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Deleted 3D
(NOT COMING AT YOU)


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I guess we'd have to agree that both Stan and Rumpfy are both *discussed*.

Towards each other, they might feel *disgust*.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

Disolve


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Decimated.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread is shittie.


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

Linoleum said:


> This thread is shittie.


de toilette?


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Detuned


----------



## Xizang11 (Feb 3, 2008)

daHoov the deleter


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

daHoov the ERADICATOR!!!


----------

